# Land snails in Florida yard.



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I can totally understand you not wanting to hurt or kill other wildlife. I feel the same way.

I don't have any problems with slugs or snails, but found an interesting artical about how to get rid of them safely.click here for gardening tips

Maybe check with your local county agricultrual extension or nursery for suggestions on how to get rid of them safely as well.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

First time in my life to deal with slugs also. What I dislike is the trail they leave. That's how I found this snail. There was a slime trail going up my screen on the porch.

Just now realized that maybe the daily afternoon rain showers are contributing to this problem.

Too bad I don't have the birds that eat snails. Nothing eats slugs.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Startingover said:


> First time in my life to deal with slugs also. What I dislike is the trail they leave. That's how I found this snail. There was a slime trail going up my screen on the porch.
> 
> Just now realized that maybe the daily afternoon rain showers are contributing to this problem.
> 
> Too bad I don't have the birds that eat snails. Nothing eats slugs.


 
they might not but people do:yes:


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Good news!!!

I put the snail up on a tray (for bird seed) and this morning the snail is gone and the shell is in crumbs. I suspect my mockingbirds.


----------

